# 255/30r20 odd size



## muppetboy (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi

Seems like the standard mk3 20" wheels are quite an odd size

Not many option on black circles.

Any one share what make they are using

Regards

A


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Me, still with the OEM P-zero


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm also still on the OEM PZero.

Use a different site, there's loads of choice. MyTyres for example has 39 tyres in 255 30 R20.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Falken Azenis fk510. Got to get two new rear tyres tomorrow as a rogue screw has caused an unrepairable puncture. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

I have Yokohamas, was really impressed with them in the winter plus yesterday I just clocked 20K in my TTS and they are at about 3mm tread depth, will replace with the same before the winter...


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

OEM PZeros here too. I find them "sticky" in that they seem to pick up any toot going up our access driveway. Under 3K but I'd have them again.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Does anyone rotate front tires with rear ones? I am approaching the 10.000 km/6250 miles mark and I am going to do that soon...



kevin#34 said:


> Me, still with the OEM P-zero


----------



## muppetboy (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks all that other site has loads more options

Andy


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

how do you find the road noise on these 20 inch p zero`s ?


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

kevin#34 said:


> Does anyone rotate front tires with rear ones? I am approaching the 10.000 km/6250 miles mark and I am going to do that soon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, unless it's a FWD car, I believe they should wear at the same rate, as mine have - got 21k out of my first set (horrible hankooks), now on Michelin PS4 - awesome tyres and wearing very slowly. Might get 25k out of these! Should be standard fit on S and RS cars.

Blackcirlces ... used them once and it was a bad experience, mainly down to the fitters I had to use, but they were useless too... so, just do some research, plenty of choices for the 20" rims out there, e.g. http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Miche ... /255-30-20


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Well, haldex in normal (majority of) conditions is more a FWD than AWD...



Mark Pred said:


> No, *unless it's a FWD car*, I believe they should wear at the same rate, as mine have - got 21k out of my first set (horrible hankooks), now on Michelin PS4 - awesome tyres and wearing very slowly. Might get 25k out of these! Should be standard fit on S and RS cars.
> 
> Blackcirlces ... used them once and it was a bad experience, mainly down to the fitters I had to use, but they were useless too... so, just do some research, plenty of choices for the 20" rims out there, e.g. http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Miche ... /255-30-20


----------



## muppetboy (Apr 22, 2015)

Has anyone ever fitted a 265/30/20 ?

Rolling circumference seems to be ok and will fit on 9" rim

Just worry about clearance

Better deals on this size plus Good year will be selling new Supersport r in this size next year


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Outside of the wheel arch should be ok as plenty are running spacers, it's the inner that would be the concern - you might have to run a small spacer.

I've just had a very quick look at mine, with the 255 tyres there's not a massive gap between the tyre rim protector and the shock on the rear. You'd have to be prepared to try it and add spacers if necessary. by the time you've spent the money and messed about, paying the bit extra for the 255 is probably easier :lol:


----------



## muppetboy (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you for looking that's useful, will stick with 255

Are spacers safe, feels like you are altering suspension dynamics


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

kevin#34 said:


> Well, haldex in normal (majority of) conditions is more a FWD than AWD...


...I think it depends a lot on how you drive.  :wink:

I've found my MK3 and previous MK2 (both TTS) wear pretty much evenly front and back.
MK1 (also quattro) usually has more wear to front, but not really enough to bother rotating tyres.

I expect if you are a less heavy footed, then your tyres last longer all round - but the fronts wear out first? Depends if you are actually "using" the AWD or not.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

my right foot is quite heavy  and I drive 75% in higways, 2/3 track days par year and very few urban; under these conditions, on my previous S3 sets of P-zero were lasting no more than 20/23.000 km, I expect similar wear on current TTS.

anyway, after 10.000 km (6250 miles), I found 1 mm difference between front (7 mm) and rear (8 mm) axles, perhaos could be worth to swap front tires with rear ones now, that they are in their middle of the sustainable mileage...


----------

